# Incandescent photo...may we see one that you like?



## Icebreak

Any photo that you like using incandescent light, I think would be interesting. Your photography or someone elses; just whatever you like.

Here's a recent photo of a school chum I hadn't seen in over 30 years until we found ourselves back home and decided to go to this cool little Italian place. She's using a candle to light up our signing. I did get that shot as a close up then zoomed out to catch her smiling/laughing. I should shop the photo up a little I guess but this is what I captured.

She does have an advantage in heritage in being French and Indian and yes we did grow up in Louisiana. The incandescent lighting, in my opinion, brings out her skin's natural beauty. Be nice, guys. She is a sweetie and is the same age as I am.

And, BTW yes, I had an ARC and a Draco on me, half a dozen or so lights in the truck. Just an impromptu pic of a pretty cool chick.









I was fiddling about with the point and shoot and caught this chef, no flash of course. The next night I had his Strip and Lobster tail but this night I had his fillet. I spoke with him for a good 15 minutes talking about cheffing in Nawlins and workin' for the Saints when he was younger and I guess he's leaving next week for a much higher paying gig. I liked this guy quite a bit. Anyway, it was a luck shot that I liked.







Here's the fillet he cooked. I'm using an A2 so some of you might detect a little LED bluish/white and that would be correct. It was very tender. I'm thinking it was probably prime.


----------



## OscarTheDog

Nice Pictures Outstanding piece of Meat (Prime). Thinking ill be getting steak for dinner tonight. :twothumbs

OTD


----------



## StarHalo

Not mine, but a classic:


----------



## unnerv

That is a great shot. It must be the bulb that JimH refers to in his sig


----------



## Icebreak

Awesome.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Come on Icebreak. You know who we want to see. Bring her out.


----------



## Icebreak

Eva must love the incan guys. When she hears them talking she always wants to come out and play.


----------



## LuxLuthor

There's that other one--closeup.....stops my brain until I reboot.


----------



## lctorana

Icebreak said:


> Eva must love the incan guys. When she hears them talking she always wants to come out and play.


I was waiting for this. It was only a matter of time before Eva lobbed.


----------



## Icebreak

Here's a mistake photo that I like. It's long exposure and night time way past dusk. I Gimped it to get rid of the fog. Colors are same. All the light is incan including candles. The greenish tint is the green coming off the trees that are lit up out of frame.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I couldn't stand the torture. I had to go search and find your previous post. Ahhhhhhhhhh Forum Bliss!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

OMG!!!!!! 

Great post!!


----------



## Monocrom

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> OMG!!!!!!
> 
> Great post!!


 
This should be a sticky! :huh:


----------



## Icebreak

That's a favorite. It shows that even Gothic skin has color. Of course, LuxLuthor might be holding out because there's that one Eva pic, the first one published in this forum, that is excellent for showing depth perception.

In the mean time here's a beneficial predatory mite I took a picture of on a cloudy day using an incan, I think that's an GL3. Just wanted to see what those little fellows really looked like so I could properly identify them.






Here's a Sig Elite outside, under a shade tree, clear blue skies, Mag 85 to bring out the rosewood.






OK, fine. Here's another Incan Girl, although it's not *the* pic. She's at her publicist's office doing an interview.


----------



## socom1970

LuxLuthor said:


>



WOW!!!


----------



## Icebreak

OK, I guess guns and bugs and vegetables and trees and spacemen can't compete with the Incan Girl but here's a stupid tree anyway. I like this tree. It was painted with a Mag85 for, I think, 8 to 10 seconds.


----------



## Kiessling

Not a good picture, yet it transports the awe and joy I felt when I fired up my M6 for the first time. Back then.
The king of flashlights. A very flashaholic experience.

SF M6 HOLA






bernie


----------



## LuxLuthor

There is a large collection of Eva treats at the URL in this website. I consider this one absolutely beautiful, but I don't want to push the envelope here too much, so just the link.


----------



## Icebreak

Doctor K. -

I remember that photo and how the first time I saw it I thought, "These M6 Surefires just might be as awesome as they are saying." Thanks for posting it because, as you know, this thread is worthless without photos.

Here's a yellow bell pepper illuminated by a small antique German aspheric, that's been modded up to an overdriven KPR112:







For LuxLuthor or anyone else that appreciates the depth perception aspect of incandescent light:


----------



## Patriot

I know this isn't a competition and I'm not sure who's photo that is, but Lux Luthor wins hands down. oo:


----------



## Icebreak

Blue LED accents.









Spill from Mag85 added to find the flames.


----------



## Monocrom

That's a SWEET ghost bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stillphoto

I do love Eva Green, but, what makes you think any of those are incan? haha

Here's one of my all-incan shots:


----------



## Icebreak

Still Photo, I've been trying to figure out how to do a little picture taking with this point and shoot and was surprised at how difficult some things were.

Beamshots.

Foodshots.

Hardest so far has been stage work. That one you posted is just magnificent to me.

To answer the question, I'm not an expert but it appears that some Eva shots are from incan cans like this one...again, no expert it just appears that way to me as it's the simplest explanation as to how the shot was produced. It's debatable that a xenon flash is incandescent but the scientific definition appears to lean that way.

Thanks 5 tons for your contribution. You fellows that can really do this stuff amaze me.







Monocrom - It took me a reread then I got it. I actually own that movie because late night talk show host, Craig Ferguson, reminded his audience that this movie had hot chicks and a guy that turned into a skeleton on a modified motorcycle; both of which catch on fire. How cool is that?


----------



## Monocrom

Icebreak said:


> Monocrom - It took me a reread then I got it. I actually own that movie because late night talk show host, Craig Ferguson, reminded his audience that this movie had hot chicks and a guy that turned into a skeleton on a modified motorcycle; both of which catch on fire. How cool is that?


 
Very cool. But not as cool as that last pic of Eva. And, clearly captured with the aid of an inca bulb. Clearly obvious, due to the warm tint. Very warm tint... that pic is making me feel very "warm."


----------



## StarHalo

Incan lighting in the secretarial pool..


----------



## Icebreak

That's what I'm talkin' about. Yes. Skin, hair, eyes beautiful...am I leaving anything out?


----------



## Icebreak

After that I hate to post these poor photos of old rockers but I took them last night meaning to post one or two so here they are. Dang Joan was put together nicely.

Down to Five:


----------



## Eric242

I took this a while ago. A toad lit up with a Surefire E2D during a night hike:


----------



## Icebreak

Nice shot, Eric 242!

That's one angry, scaryazz toad. I like it. I like it alot.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

Eric242 said:


> I took this a while ago. A toad lit up with a Surefire E2D during a night hike:


After Eva Green I didn't really need to see this thing... LOL!


----------



## lctorana

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> After Eva Green I didn't really need to see this thing...


Yes, but she hasn't kissed it yet.

Still digging out my picture. The incan picture _par excellence_. Not actually a photograph, but It'll be worth waiting for.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Slugfest!*​


----------



## lctorana

Since we're doing Gross-Outs now, here's another incan contribution:


----------



## Icebreak

Standup Bassist all a wash in incandescent light and curious applause.


----------



## Kiessling

That's a great pic. It moves, lives. It reflects mood and spirit.


----------



## Eric242

Icebreak said:


> That's one angry, scaryazz toad.


It even got more scared and angry. I guess it thought the cheap chinese light wanted to pass through it´s legs.


----------



## lctorana

OK, here is what I regard as the Incandescent picture par excellence:

"_Soiree im Hotel Caillebotte in der Rue Monceau im Jahre 1878_" by the French Impressionist *Jean Beraud*:




I saw the original at the Victorian Art Gallery in 2004 when they had an exhibition from the Paris Musee d'Orsay. This painting was a standout - even amongst the Renoirs and Monets there. I thought it was all about the ladies, the occasion, the grandeur and the mood. But one thing that particularly struck me, which I thought an irrelevant detail at the time, was how the electric lights in the painting actually seemed to be glowing, as if they were switched on.

But in talking this picture over with my artist lady friend, upon mentioned the lights, both the orbs and the chandeliers, seemingly glowing out of the canvas, she asked the date it was painted. Easy question - same as the occasion - 1878.

She reminded me that in Paris in 1878, electric light was THE in thing, and just lighting a room with electric light, with its sparkling quality, unlike the softer gaslight, was a social occasion. It was the latest thing.

The point being, that the glowing electric lights leaping out of the canvas for me to notice was quite deliberately intentional on the part of the artist. He wanted the excitement, the glitter and the sparkle of the lights to grab your attention - it was part of the message of the painting.

So there. The Incandescent picture *par excellence*. Glad to have an opportunity to share this with you.


----------



## DM51

Tarpon, about 40m down (~130ft). The lighting was by a WA1111 bulb in this mod.


----------



## Icebreak

Thanks, Kiessling. That guy gets very deep into it. I like watching live music that has some freedom so that the individuals have a "conversation" with each other, then invite the audience in on it.

LuxLuthar -

That's a *huge* slug!

Eric242, that dude's behavior is interesting. Looks like he's getting bigger.

lctorana -

That's very much appreciated. I enjoy the story as much as the image, or more. To know what was going on and how the artists intended to capture more than a moment is pleasing to think about.

DM51 -

All the lighting action going on there is terrific. The iridescent gold coming off the blues and cyan is interesting. The blue eye shine is somewhat unnerving.

-------

Here's some more attempts. I've got a lot to learn. The young lady is the piano man's teenage daughter. Her sounded like water with a diva influence that belies her age.


----------



## DM51

I love those pics in the jazz club. It's very atmospheric indeed, and must be a great place to go. 

The pics themselves have a very nice grainy texture, which adds to the effect rather than diminishes it. As an amateur, I'm not sure if grain is the same thing as "noise", but I don't think it is. If the pics were pin-sharp with no grain, I don't think they would be nearly as effective.


----------



## csshih

hehe, grainyness would be from the ISO being ramped up because of the low lighting.. but indeed! it does somewhat contribute! interesting.


----------



## jtr1962

lctorana said:


> OK, here is what I regard as the Incandescent picture par excellence:
> 
> "_Soiree im Hotel Caillebotte in der Rue Monceau im Jahre 1878_" by the French Impressionist *Jean Beraud*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the original at the Victorian Art Gallery in 2004 when they had an exhibition from the Paris Musee d'Orsay. This painting was a standout - even amongst the Renoirs and Monets there. I thought it was all about the ladies, the occasion, the grandeur and the mood. But one thing that particularly struck me, which I thought an irrelevant detail at the time, was how the electric lights in the painting actually seemed to be glowing, as if they were switched on.
> 
> But in talking this picture over with my artist lady friend, upon mentioned the lights, both the orbs and the chandeliers, seemingly glowing out of the canvas, she asked the date it was painted. Easy question - same as the occasion - 1878.
> 
> She reminded me that in Paris in 1878, electric light was THE in thing, and just lighting a room with electric light, with its sparkling quality, unlike the softer gaslight, was a social occasion. It was the latest thing.
> 
> The point being, that the glowing electric lights leaping out of the canvas for me to notice was quite deliberately intentional on the part of the artist. He wanted the excitement, the glitter and the sparkle of the lights to grab your attention - it was part of the message of the painting.
> 
> So there. The Incandescent picture *par excellence*. Glad to have an opportunity to share this with you.


Link to larger version of painting

I also want to point out in 1878 the majority of electric lighting was arc lighting which had been in use since around 1800 (or possibly even in ancient Egypt based on archeological evidence). It's therefore highly likely that the type of lighting used in the room depicted in the image is indeed arc lighting (still technically incandescent light). Filament-based lamps based on carbon paper had only just been demonstrated in England in 1878, weren't particularly long lasting, and weren't made in anything beyond very small quantities. It wasn't until Edison's work a few years later that practical filament lamps were invented and finally mass produced. Indeed, arc lighting was still widely used even in the beginning of the 20th century. It wasn't until the invention of the tungsten lamp in 1910 that filament-based lighting really took over.


----------



## LuxLuthor

http://en.allexperts.com/e/e/ex/exposition_universelle_(1878).htm




> Exposition Universelle (1878)
> 
> The third Paris World's Fair, called an *Exposition Universelle* in Frenchhttp://en.allexperts.com/e/f/fr/french_language.htm, was held from May 1 through November 10, 1878. It celebrated the recovery of France after its crushing defeat in the 1870 Franco-Prussian War.
> 
> Among the many inventions on display was Alexander Graham Bell's telephone. *Electric lighting had been installed all along the Avenue de l'Opera and the Place de l'Opera, and in June, a switch was thrown and the area was lit by electric light bulbs, invented by Thomas Edison, **who also had on display a megaphone and phonographhttp://en.allexperts.com/e/p/ph/phonograph.htm. *


----------



## jtr1962

Thanks for the link, Lux. Seems it was filament-based lamps after all, and given the date of the painting they must have seemed really cutting edge.


----------



## lctorana

And that's the whole point.

The nineteenth century had a very different attitude to new technology. New innovations, like eletric light, the telephone, the coming of the railways, the phonograph, were all occasions for social occasions.

Today, we use terms like "cutting edge". We don't host a ball to celebrate the launch of the new iPhone or whatever. But in Paris, Vienna and London, we once did exactly that.

History books recount lavish banquets/speeches/balls being held in the goods shed at the opening of a new railway line.

Back then, new technology wasn't just for geeks, it excited the populace.

The London Exhibition of 1851 at the long since demolished "Crystal Palace" was the first "World's fair". Lux nailed it in his link. I work across the road from the Melbourne Exhibition buildings - a gorgeous edifice that hosted the 1880 Exhibition.

I'm rambling. I'll stop now.


----------



## Icebreak

Here are a few photos of paintings. The first artist is abstractly studying light and color.

Incandescent light with exterior light during thunderstorm.






Both sources together.







Straight forward.







Closer






Knee from a distance.






Knee closer.








There are many interesting things that can be seen here. Thought you guys might find some interest in it.

I was looking at the war dance taking place between the interior light and the intruding exterior light. In the close up photo that looks like flowers, I was noticing how the color helped the depth. The shadows cast on the wall from that shot are of some value as you can see the two source of light in a subractive form. When it comes to art, I know so little but I liked the knee painting and that blue abstract way, way back in the back.


----------



## Icebreak

Here's some photos of some lights and some nourishment and some people.


----------



## Icebreak

iphone meets incandescent flashlight meets Corona beer.


----------



## Icebreak

The problem with the light is the big orange awning.







Canon PandS taking a similar shot.






We can find the cheese if we put a flashlight on the Chimmies.







I don't usually drink beer but this meal was screaming for a golden colden.


----------



## lctorana

Now that is the very model of a modern flashoholic.

Sitting in a restaurant, shining a torch at his dinner plate.

And taking beamshots.


----------



## DM51

lctorana said:


> Now that is the very model of a modern flashoholic.
> 
> Sitting in a restaurant, shining a torch at his dinner plate.
> 
> And taking beamshots.


LOL! I wonder if he had the light in a tripod clamp pointed at the plate to keep the food hot!


----------



## LuxLuthor

lctorana said:


> Now that is the very model of a modern flashoholic.
> 
> Sitting in a restaurant, shining a torch at his dinner plate.
> 
> And taking beamshots.



That was hysterical. I didn't even think about that aspect. The only way to demonstrate more of a flashaholism would have been Eva sitting across from him when he did photos.


----------



## Icebreak

LOL, you guys.

There's something fairly serious that's wrong with me.

It does look a little odd when I do that. Most people think I'm a food critic if I'm by myself. Sometimes the owners want copies. My lunch buddies are into it now. "Shoot the beer! That'd look cool!"

Alas I've been thinking too small. I need to go see if Eva is on facebook. A girl's gotta eat, right?


----------



## Icebreak

This place sells food and art. The walls and most everything else is yellow. AWB on most of these I think. The Pork was drab, the wine was a bit snitty, the art was urban but very lively, liked the guitar picker a ton, the space was nice, the server was the most attractive thing in the place and the music from the club next door was really, really sweet.


----------



## lctorana

The dinner-plate doesn't look like an incan photo. Seems lifeless, somehow. Maybe better lighting might have lifted the food and made it more appetising


----------



## Icebreak

Wow. It really is quite flat. My best guess is that the room is overtaken with yellow light reflecting off of everything. I mean that room is seriously yellow. Maybe having such a dominance of one frequency range has weakened the other frequencies so much I didn't get any depth.

The waitresses, chef and matre di looked natural to me but that could have been because they were getting some strong direct light and that plate was getting mostly reflection...or it could be that my brain was compensating.

I'm sure some of this has to do with my not knowing much about photography. It's interesting that the Mexican place was flowing with orange but didn't go all flat.

I'll go back again, hopefully within the week, bring some incandescent with me and see if adding more spectrum changes things. Thanks for pointing it out, LCTorana. Interesting.

I also want to find out the cost on that guitar player painting. I like the perspective on that.


----------



## Icebreak

I like the way this folk singer's pic turned out except the blur on her fingers makes them look gigantic. The auto white got the colors correct. The hair is dead on.


----------



## Icebreak

Uggg. I see it on a big monitor now. I need more skill or an SLR or both.


----------



## Superdave

Do these qualify?  










1 sec exposure, too bad i didn't have a tripod w/me


----------



## Icebreak

Gemini Freakin Crickets!

Nice, Superdave. Thanks for bringing those.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Icebreak said:


> I like the way this folk singer's pic turned out except the blur on her fingers makes them look gigantic. The auto white got the colors correct. The hair is dead on.



What artist is that?


----------



## Icebreak

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5A4QR0NwFM

Not well known but apparently gets enough gigs to have gone pro a while back. Kim Richardson is a performing songwriter. I prefer other forms of music to folk music...rock, blues and sensible jazz. A couple of weeks ago I was listening to some dudes play some old swing and they played some Les Paul-Mary Ford tunes. Pretty cool. I like live music so much that I'll go watch about anything for $10.00. Heck, I even like depression era "You better fear your maker and love Jesus" gospel music if they are passionate about it. That's how Elvis learned. 

Anyway, I like her little explanatory stories before she plays. Kim was doing _No Excuses_ and told the crowd she wrote it when she was 15 and the first person to hear it was her mama. Poor mama. It's a love song that's kinda torchy and kinda sexy.

Hey, I knew if I talked long enough I'd make some sense. Looky there how I worked *torch* into it. Anyway. 6 minutes is a long time to sit still but that YouTube has one of her stories on the front end.

Here's one in Tungsten H that's way off but it shows some of the lighting. We were drinking a little Leaping Lizard Cabernet so I guess that's why her peace sign is so trippendicular.


----------



## Superdave

This is my 9P project light straight out of the sandblaster.. lit with my M6


----------



## LuxLuthor

With the red hair, I was thinking it might have been Patty Griffin with curls. Great photos!


----------



## HarryN

This is really bad - I am spending my cpf time reading in the incan forums - dangerous. Nice pics and good info. :wave:

On a somewhat on topic aspect to this thread, if you really want to see the results of your incan lighting - it takes film, not digital.


----------



## Icebreak

Superdave - Great idea. I might have a few incandescently lit flashlight pics. Love that project light. I like your 9Z Turbo a lot. Or maybe it was a Z3 Turbo with Ti Bezel.

Thanks, LuxLuthor.

HarryN -

Good point. I need a promotion. A film SLR would be fun.


----------



## Icebreak

Accenting somebody's chrome with a Pila.


----------



## LuxLuthor

You get any shots of that "Guard In A Chair" exhibit off to the side? Amazingly realistic, even from a glancing view. Incand's bring everything to life.


----------



## Icebreak

That display would scare the crap out of people. It was a remote animatronic and could speak. There were several security guard displays that day. I wish I could have got a shot of the three "we are so glad we have federal jobs" guards. I did get a shot of the "I will hit on any woman over forty" robot guard. He wasn't scary. He was just creepy. Very realistic with all the incandescent lights around.

The real, living tourists in the foreground were quite pleasant and just lovely I think.


----------



## Icebreak

Window light on the left, incandescent light on the right.








Window light on the right, incandescent light on the left.







Peach crepes.


----------



## StarHalo

Dinner with the Drapers; vodka, red wine, coffee, cigarettes, chocolate cake, and how about a gimlet for the long drive home..


----------



## lctorana

StarHalo said:


> and how about a gimlet for the long drive home...


 
Erm, OK, don't quite know what you're going to do with it though...


----------



## Filip

Superdave, what head is on your 9P?


----------



## StarHalo

lctorana said:


> Erm, OK, don't quite know what you're going to do with it though...



Now I have to post an image of a gimlet in incandescent lighting..


----------



## Icebreak

I like both photos, StarHalo. The gimlet is wonderful. The structure seems to be capturing and emitting light something like a TIR would do. Really pretty effects.


----------



## Icebreak

This restaurant has incandescent track lighting everywhere...MR16 and Par38s. I meant to get a shot of those...next time.

Outside on the deck with the little baby incans.






Carmel and chocolate tort...lighting compliments of SureFire.


----------



## 65535

Lit up by an e1E






By 2 100watt bulbs.


----------



## Icebreak

Laser engraving still fascinates me. Nice Spyderco and nice shoots, 65535.


----------



## Icebreak

Seared Sea Bass 17 minutes to plate.







Different angel letting the big Pila shine through the wine onto the plate.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic

That's making me very hungry!


----------



## Monocrom

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> That's making me very hungry!


 
+1

.... And I just finished eating.


----------



## Icebreak

Napa Valley Collimator vintage 2004.


----------



## Icebreak

Here are some flowers and stuff.








They are illuminated by these old fashioned incandescent lights.








No smoking back here.








[FONT=&quot]On stage looking out.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


Looking at a rack next to an ancient control panel.








Ancient control panel.








These were taken at the Municipal Auditorium where The Louisiana Hayride was broadcast from. This is where Elvis and several other musicians got there initial exposure.


I'm sure that much can be learned about it on Google. I would tell you that what I could hear was astonishing. You can hear someone speaking on stage as if they were right in front of you, beside you and behind you. The last time I was there, before this trip, was many decades ago when I was a little kid. I remember being terrified at the steepness of the seating. That went away as I became mesmerized by the musicians.


----------



## Icebreak

Here's a little incandescent magic I thought looked pretty good.






And if you liked that here's a link to a bigger one just like it.

BigPicOfTheSameThing


----------



## LuxLuthor

Breathtaking!


----------



## Icebreak

Thanks, LuxLuthor.

For the fun of it I emailed this photo to the local ABC affiliate and they wrote right back that they'd would put it on the 10:00 pm news broadcast. They feature a viewer photo at the beginning of the weather. The weather guy kind of shouted out my name and the crew's comments seemed to indicate that they genuinely liked the photo. A little holiday fun.


----------



## uknewbie

Eric242 said:


> I took this a while ago. A toad lit up with a Surefire E2D during a night hike:



Quality pic that, strange but I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Icebreak said:


> Thanks, LuxLuthor.
> 
> For the fun of it I emailed this photo to the local ABC affiliate and they wrote right back that they'd would put it on the 10:00 pm news broadcast. They feature a viewer photo at the beginning of the weather. The weather guy kind of shouted out my name and the crew's comments seemed to indicate that they genuinely liked the photo. A little holiday fun.



Very cool. Did you capture it on TIVO or tape?


----------



## Icebreak

I did not but because of this dilemma a friend is going to give me their last year's dvr. No TIVO account but they say you can record which I thought you couldn't but apparently you can so that's cool. 

I guess the weather folks liked it enough to air it a few more times. My phone has been ringing off the hook. The celebrity is intoxicating. I've got four dates this week and I think most of them are women. I might even be going steady but I'm not sure...I'll have to check on that.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Icebreak said:


> I guess the weather folks liked it enough to air it a few more times. My phone has been ringing off the hook. The celebrity is intoxicating. I've got four dates this week and I think most of them are women. I might even be going steady but I'm not sure...I'll have to check on that.



You lucky dog! We want more photos!


*Babe #1*
*Babe #2*
*Babe #3*
You realize they are just after you for your flashlights. At least screen out the Tigresses....they spell trouble.


----------



## Icebreak

Laughed out loud on babe #1. She works around here somewhere I just know it. I learn so much on CPF other than things about flashlights.

First I learned about Cougars.
Then I learned about Cheetahs.
Now I know about Tigresses. 

Awesome!


----------



## lctorana

Icebreak said:


> I might even be going steady but I'm not sure...


You'll be the last to find out.


----------



## Icebreak

:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Icebreak said:


> :laughing:


 
Ladies, if you've been going out with him for 6 months; and never met any of his friends ... You are *NOT* his girlfriend.

Gentlemen, if you've been going out for 6 weeks; and you've met her parents ... You *ARE *her boyfriend.


----------



## Icebreak

No truer words, Monocrom...No truer words have ever been spoken.


----------



## Monocrom

Icebreak said:


> No truer words, Monocrom...No truer words have ever been spoken.


 
Relationships can indeed be complicated. Knowing when you're in one ... Doesn't have to be.


----------



## Howecollc

Here are 2 shots I took of scale build-up inside the fuel tank of a Coleman stove. The incan shot was taken with a MagCharger on full focus shining thru an adjacent opening. The LED shot was taken using a Surefire E2DL on high. I think the LED shot is more clear, but still chose the incan shot due to the the color rendition. Rust is identifiable as what it is, instead of being mistaken for moon rocks or something else.


----------



## BlueBeam22




----------



## Icebreak

Howecollc -

Those are very revealing photos. The coloring leaves no doubt about the condition of tank. The second one does look kind of moonscape like. The first one has some of the pleasant tones of the painted desert. Not so pleasant for your equipment though. I'm thinking the jet may have gotten hosed up.


----------



## Icebreak

Nice FOG Bluebeam22. I love fog. Plus vivid greens along with "no doubt" browns.


----------



## BlueBeam22

Thank you very much, Icebreak! The light used in those photos was my 2 million candlepower lantern spotlight from Advance Auto, as seen below. It's a 12V, 55W halogen spotlight and looks very impressive in beamshots because it has a rather wide, floody beam. The fog does embellish the look of a light's beam, especially an Incan.


----------



## TheInvader

I know this isn't an incandescent light, but I used a Mag 3D to illuminate the LD01.
Nothin like good ol' scotch tape to diffuse a crappy beam. Standard 3-cell PR bulb the came with it. I love the color rendition though, as with all incans.
A bit of Photoshop: -50 contrast to reduce shadows.


----------



## BlueBeam22

Excellent photo, TheInvader!


----------



## Icebreak

Low intensity, diffused incan works nicely with close ups. Good one, TheInvader.


----------



## Icebreak

Here are a few that turned out OK. They are from Trans-Siberian Orchestra that performed here last night.


----------



## tvman

Me thinks Babe #1 works at the office in the front desk of Licensing. Security deterrent.


----------



## StarHalo

When I originally posted this picture, I forgot to include the original; click the image for the full *40 Megapixel* master (prints as a 4' X 3' poster at 150dpi..)


----------



## Icebreak

Joanie appears to be vividly incandescent. Thanks for the 40, StarHalo.


----------



## lctorana

Erm, Joanie?

Someone care to enlighten me?


----------



## StarHalo

lctorana said:


> Erm, Joanie?
> 
> Someone care to enlighten me?



The picture is actress Christina Hendricks as the character of Joan Holloway from the American Movie Channel original series Mad Men.


----------



## lctorana

StarHalo said:


> The picture is actress Christina Hendricks as the character of Joan Holloway from the American Movie Channel original series Mad Men.


Oh. Yes, I've seen ads for that now you mention it.

Do we now have TWO incan girls?


----------



## Monocrom

lctorana said:


> Do we now have TWO incan girls?


 
Only two?? :sigh:


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> Only two?? :sigh:



Ask and ye shall receive..

(I guess I'll note references this time)


Rosario Dawson - Sin City, Death Proof, Clerks 2










Lily Allen - musician







Kristen Stewart - Twilight, Adventureland







Anne Hathaway - The Princess Diaries, Ella Enchanted







Lauren Ambrose - Six Feet Under







Winona Ryder - Girl Interrupted, Edward Scissorhands, Saks Fifth Avenue







Alison Haislip - Attack Of The Show television series host







Amy Lee - musician; Evanescence 







Danica McKellar - The Wonder Years


----------



## Monocrom

What a lovely collection you have there, StarHalo.


----------



## leukos

Eh, I think some of those are sunlight rather than incandescent.


----------



## Monocrom

leukos said:


> Eh, I think some of those are sunlight rather than incandescent.


 
You might be right. Let me take another look at those pics ...

... What were you saying again?


----------



## Vee3

I think I was using either a SF 9P or SL TL3 when I took these. Might have also been a camera flash, I don't remember...


----------



## StarHalo

Christina Hendricks (Mad Men, Firefly)







Christina Hendricks (Mad Men, Firefly)







Christina Hendricks (Mad Men, Firefly)







Christina Hendricks (Mad Men, Firefly)







Christina Hendricks (Mad Men, Firefly)







Christina Hendricks (Mad Men, Firefly)


----------



## It01Firefox

This picture is brought to you by

the trusty Surefire 6P







Markus


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Christina Hendricks (Mad Men, Firefly)


 
Now that's a truly lovely pair . . . of eyes.


----------



## LightChaser

I'm pretty sure all the lights in this image were all (gelled) incandescents. None of them were technically flashlights or torches, but halogens in par60 cans still count, right?


----------



## Phaserburn

Courtesy of a WE 9V lamp. What is this weird little building, anyway?!


----------



## Monocrom

Phaserburn said:


> Courtesy of a WE 9V lamp. What is this weird little building, anyway?!


 
Once again we have returned to the Pump House, in a different thread.


----------



## leukos

Yes, an old cafe thread: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/111589

I forget, did you ever end up exploring that little oddity on your property?


----------



## Dioni

Monocrom said:


> Now that's a truly lovely pair . . . of eyes.


 
The first of her attributes that I noticed was also her pretty, nice, round, bulky.... eyes!


----------



## Monocrom

Dioni said:


> The first of her attributes that I noticed was also her pretty, nice, round, bulky.... eyes!


 
Not me! First thing was that sweet head of hair. (I have a thing for Red-Heads.) :twothumbs


----------



## SUREFIRED

Heres a couple good ones


----------



## StarHalo

Eva Green, you know it's good lighting when you can see her freckles (Casino Royale, Quantum of Solace)






Eliza Dushku, dirty old man approved (Dollhouse, Tru Calling)






Monica Bellucci, in THE dress (The Matrix Reloaded)






Devon Aoki (Sin City)






Jessica Lucas (Cloverfield, Edgemont)






Unknown model


----------



## Icebreak

Wow. Lot's of nice photos since I've last visited.

Here's a weird one.

Later I'll try to put up some nicer, more pleasant photos demonstrating...blah...blah...blah...That Monocrom's red head has me all messed up today.

And Eva's freckles. LOVE freckles.

And all the other objects de' art seem to do so well under incandescent light.


----------



## kramer5150

**EDIT** OOps... Incandescent does not mean ambient/natural sunlight.. .so my pics are off topic. If anyone is bothered by this just let me know and I will delete this post, no hard feelings.

An old harbor seal
















My other hobby, watch collecting.




















My favorite beach, Seabright state beach in Santa Cruz


























My son taking a break from body surfing, doing kung-foo panda on a skim board





These shots were taken in the late afternoon with the curtains closed.










High-noon sun on a warm summer day










These were taken just after sun-down










I took these macro pics in my office, late afternoon sunlight was used to try and highlight the different surface textures of the materials used in the subject (An invicta Offshore Pro diver). (56K !!!)

My favorite movement, Miyota 8215, a real workhorse-tank of a watch engine.
















High-noon ambient sunlight.





Its CPF, so of course flashlight pics are a MUST. I took these in the mid-morning after a heavy rain, with diffuse lighting from some low clouds overhead.





















"Surefire... All Business"


----------



## Bullzeyebill

cramer5150, those are nice pics and nice to see how lighting looks at different times of the day, cause the sun's CCT does change from early AM to and through sunset. BTW, what is that flashlight in your last picture?

Bill


----------



## kramer5150

Bullzeyebill said:


> cramer5150, those are nice pics and nice to see how lighting looks at different times of the day, cause the sun's CCT does change from early AM to and through sunset. BTW, what is that flashlight in your last picture?
> 
> Bill



Yeah, High noon seems to have the highest CRI. While other times tend to look a little flat.

Its just a 2AAA energizer hard case. XR-C. It only emits ~25 Lumens yet its 90 minute run times stink. One of my worst lights from an efficiency standpoint, but I kind of like the pic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Icebreak said:


> Wow. Lot's of nice photos since I've last visited.
> 
> Here's a weird one.
> 
> Later I'll try to put up some nicer, more pleasant photos demonstrating...blah...blah...blah...That Monocrom's red head has me all messed up today.


 
She's not mine. But oh how I wish she was! I'd be doing some pretty creative things with her . . . Like using her hands to model various lights I own, having her hold my lights steady so I could take Real-World beamshots, I could post reviews on flashlights from both a male and female perspective. Oh yeah, lots of things I could do with her. :thumbsup:

BTW, someone tell that poor man that there's more out there than inca Maglites.


----------



## Icebreak




----------



## Icebreak




----------



## Icebreak




----------



## Icebreak

One more of Mia singing. One of my favorite voices. One of my favorite stage presences.


----------



## StarHalo

~3 month bump for ultra-res vintage awesomeness:


Lauren Bacall (To Have And Have Not, How To Marry A Millionaire)






Grace Kelly (Dial M For Murder, Rear Window)






Audrey Hepburn (Roman Holiday, Breakfast At Tiffany's)






Natalie Wood (Rebel Without A Cause, West Side Story)






Marilyn Monroe (The Seven Year Itch, Some Like It Hot)


----------



## Monocrom

They don't make them like that anymore. :sigh:


----------



## AnAppleSnail

Fire is incandescent, isn't it? Kerosene poi spun by Shutter and cups of grill lighter fluid. Don't worry, we were the only flammable things around.



Not exactly what you're looking for, but car headlights, old traffic lights, and storefront lights...


----------



## lctorana

AnAppleSnail said:


> Fire is incandescent, isn't it?


No. Not even close.

Look up "incandescence" in a dictionary.


----------



## Icebreak

It appears that a little thread maintenance is needed now.

The intent was to have some fun with incandescently lit photos.

The sunlit photos aren't really part of the intent but they are nice to look at so I didn't say anything. However, the Sun is incandescent.

Here are some things that should be addressed before this turns into a not-so-fun thread about scientific definition.

Fire does not require oxygen. Fire is the consumption of a substance due to heat (yes I know heat is being technically misused here but my time is limited) and other energetic forces (pressure, chemicals to name a few).

Body:

A body is a substance and can be a liquid, a gas or a solid. When most any BODY begins to glow due to energy input and or energy sustained conditions it is said to have become incandescent.

Plasma is a fairly new concept used to describe a fourth state of a substance which, though interesting in its dynamic structure, is basically a gas.

Most any type of BODY whether it be be a liquid, a gas or a solid can become incandescent. A lit candle has three (at least) forms of incandescence. The glowing bits of solid trash and ash moving about in the flame, the glowing wick and the glowing gas produced by the wax melting are all three incandescent.

I'm going to suggest that to help me keep this a fun thread please, everyone, continue to contribute. I'm also going to strongly suggest that if a scientific discussion about what is or is not incandescent is a member's desire please start a separate thread about that.

To say that a candle is not incandescent is just...well it belongs in another discussion.


----------



## Icebreak

Here's a new acquaintance, the incandescently lit Pam.


----------



## Icebreak

AnAppleSnail -

Loved your photo. Very cool. Location is interesting.


----------



## StarHalo

Icebreak said:


> Here's a new acquaintance, the incandescently lit Pam.



Yikes, waaay too much Photoshopping. Try adjusting just the overall tint/brightness, good lighting alone can be flattering..


----------



## Icebreak

StarHalo said:


> Yikes, waaay too much Photoshopping. Try adjusting just the overall tint/brightness, good lighting alone can be flattering..


Not my photo, just my pal but oh my I see what you mean know especially that dark splotchyness on her cheek.

I'll put up another one where she's outside. I'm wondering if her photographers are doing a lot of that.

























Pam likes flashlights, BTW.


----------



## StarHalo

Ah, a private photographer, that's why. There's all kinds of busts being increased, waists slimming, muscles becoming more defined, etc in those pics; they're not so much photos as representations, but that's what sells..


----------



## Icebreak

Well, we've been to a few of the same events together and that's pretty much well what she looks like. She's breathtaking but does not mind a little barbecue sauce on her chin. She seems like a very cool girl. I guess she does some modeling and such.

Thought you guys might like her natural incandescence.


----------



## Icebreak

No, she's not my girl but all photo shopping aside she looks wonderful in incandescent light. Or really very nice in most kinds of light.


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Eva's Montblanc commercial. I'd buy it.*


----------



## LuxLuthor

In case you had any lingering doubts....this is the "After MB Commercial" followup.




















































.


----------



## Icebreak

Ah!

The impactive power of a skilled yet subtle poster showing us the sensuality of a hard to find photo of our Incan girl, Eva, while discerning the aspects of an instrument mightier than the sword.

This is then followed up by an incandescent photo showing how beautiful her flaws in imperfect skin elevate her to a certain magnificence that considers flaws a trait of beauty.

Well done sir, Brava! Brava!


----------



## StarHalo

It's not about imperfections until you can at least see freckles..


----------



## jp2515

Nothing special here, just a plain old M6 with FM mods under the hood (Bi pin adapter, 3x17670 holder, WA 1185) :devil:


----------



## electromage

Here's one that I took:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/electromage/4795251046/


----------



## Monocrom

jp2515 said:


> Nothing special here, just a plain old M6 with FM mods under the hood (Bi pin adapter, 3x17670 holder, WA 1185) :devil:


 
I think you forgot the pic.


----------



## jp2515

Monocrom said:


> I think you forgot the pic.



You're just in luck


----------



## jp2515




----------



## Icebreak

12Z on the left? Wow that is some kinda ugly light. You should sell that thing immediately to me...so I can quit salivating. Nice Pic. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet lights, man.


----------



## jp2515

Icebreak said:


> 12Z on the left? Wow that is some kinda ugly light. You should sell that thing immediately to me...so I can quit salivating. Nice Pic. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet lights, man.



It took me hell to get it, came sans a few parts (grip rings, lanyard ring and original tailcap) but the important part was getting one!


----------



## StarHalo

Gentlemen,

Detail.


Taylor Swift (musician)







Olivia Munn (Attack Of The Show, The Daily Show)






Christina Hendricks and Elizabeth Moss (Mad Men)






Kristen Stewart (Twilight, Adventureland)






Milla Jovovich's left eye (The Fifth Element, Resident Evil)






Jennifer Garner (Alias)






Ellen Page (Juno, Whip It)


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Awesome.

Bill


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Detail. . .


 
I love your attention to details. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Starhalo, those are indeed all lovely, but not in the same league as our Eva.


----------



## nighttrails

LuxLuthor said:


> *Eva's Montblanc commercial. I'd buy it.*


 
So, then, do you have any of these? http://www.montblanc.com/products/precious_gold_metals_solid_gold.02246.php


----------



## LuxLuthor

nighttrails said:


> So, then, do you have any of these? http://www.montblanc.com/products/precious_gold_metals_solid_gold.02246.php




I have some limited edition MB's.


----------



## Icebreak

Love the details also. Wow that one of Milla's eye is trippin'.


----------



## StarHalo

And the evening and the morning were the second day.


Eva Green; this is the highest detail photo I've found thus far (Casino Royale, Quantum of Solace)






Keira Knightley (Pirates of the Caribbean)






Lady Gaga (musician)






Julianne Moore (Magnolia, Hannibal)






Emma Watson (Harry Potter series)






Katy Perry (musician)


----------



## Mettee

StarHalo said:


> Keira Knightley (Pirates of the Caribbean)



...Hi there


----------



## LuxLuthor

Mettee said:


> ...Hi there



I think you are confused. She was telling me "Thank you."


----------



## StarHalo

Over 200 views before someone commented, you gents need to learn to type with one hand..

Also, if anyone can find a more detailed pic of Eva, feel free to point me to it, even if it's too large to post here; I'll crop it properly and share it with everyone, if it exists..


----------



## Larbo

LuxLuthor said:


>



Thats what Iam talking about!


----------



## LuxLuthor

Larbo said:


> Thats what Iam talking about!



Yeah, that was a fun night.

On a different note:


----------



## LuxLuthor

*This was quite the shoot!* *It is interesting to see the color differences, and effect on her eyes.*



 






 






 





 






 

_*Pleasant Dreams, Everyone!*_


----------



## SureAddicted

Nothing exciting here guy's, just a pic of a .... damn that Eva is hot.


----------



## StarHalo

Miranda Kerr (model)


----------



## LuxLuthor

Way to get around the 800 x 800 pixel limit there. I was like WTF, until seeing they are a string of 3 jpg's. 

I don't know if any of your babes have anything to do with incan lighting, but they are easy on the eyes. You may want to start a Babes thread in General Section where everyone can post their candy?


----------



## DM51

Phew! Thank you for pointing out that it was 3 pics, LL. In the face of what looked like a blatant violation of Rule 3, I was steeling myself to overcome my principled stand on the Rules and leave it there anyway.


----------



## StarHalo

LuxLuthor said:


> I don't know if any of your babes have anything to do with incan lighting



Note that the sunlight is behind Miranda (her thighs cast a shadow); the reflection in her eyes reveals that the photographer is using a lumiere for forelighting - it's an outdoor incan picture.


----------



## Icebreak

C'mon, LuxLuthor. Help a brother out. I swear I put a couple of trees up there and a spider and some motorcycles and I some food and musicians. That old man guitarist where you can barely see his face is with a flashlight.
He's a legendary bluesman and is coming close to using it as an album cover.

I've got 80 billion musician photos now and I keep meaning to post them but just between you and me I'm trying to put my self in a position to get a significant raise and just haven't had the time.

I've just been checking in every once in a while to see if everything is cool and you guys are making it hot. Point I'm sloppily trying to make is that I'm trying to diversify this so I can keep it alive and be very gentle about and relaxed about what gets posted. I don't want to get preachy about what is and is not incandescent but if someone is using sunlight (incandescent) and augmenting it with incandescent I think that's cool.

But I need YOU and all the other guys that appreciate incands (we all have hundreds of LEDs) to support this thread. I mean heck I'll blow up some bulbs and measure I/O and post the photo of the target if that gets you inspired....BUT CHECK THIS OUT... You and I both know that incan guys are highly attracted to fast cars, good food, hot girls and the great outdoors.

I couple of times newer members have looked at this thread and gained some extra appreciation for incans...I need you bro.

StarHalo -

I have no words for you right now that I can post but, *EXPLETIVES DELETED* on the pics and the defense of the pics. Goodness, gracious sakes alive!

DM51 -

I may not a have mentioned this lately but I love you, man.


Back @ Lux 18,000 views! "Dog, did you see the size of that chicken?".


----------



## StarHalo

Spaces


Neptune Pool, Hearst Castle







Home office, circa ~1960






The White House






Living wall, commercial installation






Iraq National Museum






Abandoned house, Namibian Desert


----------



## Icebreak

StarHalo -

That was one of the most revealing, well thought out, creative, worthwhile, thought provoking studies of light I've ever seen. It moved me. Later, in the next couple of days I will think of better words to describe how much I appreciate that.

I'm certain I am unalone in my appreciation.

Jeff


----------



## Dioni

StarHalo

Very nice pics!!! oo:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Icebreak said:


> StarHalo -
> 
> That was one of the most revealing, well thought out, creative, worthwhile, thought provoking studies of light I've ever seen. It moved me. Later, in the next couple of days I will think of better words to describe how much I appreciate that.
> 
> I'm certain I am unalone in my appreciation.
> 
> Jeff



I agree totally. It demonstrated the stunning impact beyond what I was even aware was possible. I had a bunch of photos I was going to post, but you just raised the bar over my head. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo

Let's all go to the movies


"You lost your L.A. privileges." (Pulp Fiction)






"Your Commie has no regard for human life, not even of his own. For this reason men, I want to impress upon you the need for extreme watchfulness. The enemy may come individually, or in strength. He may even appear in the form of our own troops." (Dr. Strangelove)






"So, ladies and gentlemen... if I say I'm an oil man you will agree. You have a great chance here, but bear in mind, you can lose it all if you're not careful." (There Will Be Blood)






"Eeeeee-va" (Wall-E)






"Hey, Pam, remember when I said this car was death proof? Well, that wasn't a lie. This car is 100% death proof. Only to get the benefit of it, honey, you REALLY need to be sitting in my seat." (Death Proof)






"And she - ruined - EVERYTHING." (Fight Club)






"Take the ticket.. c'mon, take it.." (Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas)






"I'll cut your little p**ker off." (Sin City)


----------



## StarHalo

Dexter Season Four DVD release party

For the uninitiated: _Dexter_ is a Showtime original drama series which centers around Dexter Morgan (Michael C. Hall), a very experienced blood spatter-pattern analyst for the Miami Metro Police Department who is integral to solving the worst and most bizarre crimes that Miami has to offer. And he's also a serial killer.

Highly recommended.


"Blood. Sometimes it sets my teeth on edge, other times it helps me control the chaos."






"Imagine falling for a serial killer.."






"There are no secrets, just hidden truths beneath the surface."






"Jesus, Dex.."


----------



## LuxLuthor

Some amazing high speed photographs at http://www.lex-augusteijn.nl/Gallery/High speed/Bullets


----------



## Icebreak

Freaking wow, LuxLuthor.


----------



## Dioni

Icebreak said:


> Freaking wow, LuxLuthor.


 
+1

Thanks for the link Lux :thumbsup:


----------



## lctorana

Yes. Time your "race to failure" thread got bumped or added to.


----------



## Icebreak

That is a pretty cool failure, lctorana. It reminds me of another failure Lux posted. Remember the one that looked like kaotic art?

The one "scene" photo you contributed is still a favorite of mine especially the included history description.

Jeff


----------



## Icebreak

Tiffany Christopher

Here's some photos I took of my pal Tiffany. One of the most talented people I've ever met. Name it. Folk Rock, Rockabilly, Torch, Pure Rock she can do it with or without a band. Not trying to do a "Versus" thing. Would rather keep it on track but I kinda liked my crappy photos of her. Thought you guys might like them too.

LED lit.







LED lit.







Incandescently lit.






Incandescently lit.


----------



## StarHalo

Lindsay Lohan (Machete, The Parent Trap, Century Regional)






Jessica Alba (Machete, Sin City)






Claire Danes (My So Called Life, Romeo+Juliet, Temple Grandin)






Angelina Jolie (Tomb Raider, Girl Interrupted)






Ke$ha (musician)


----------



## Icebreak

Luh huv the freckles. Glad you are back. I was developing abandonment issues when I saw you posting incandescently lit hotties in another thread.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Jessica Alba.....yummy!

I was roasting some coffee today outside overcast in shaded backyard, and needed extra light to see the bean color with a new roasting time profile, and reached for a nearby Fenix TK30 that I think is a 650 Lumen LED, and it was completely worthless at being able to see the REAL color of the beans. I then grabbed a Surefire M6 (using wquiles PhD-M6 pack) & MN-21 high output bulb, and the difference was so striking, I ran to get my camera to capture the difference. I made a gif to show the two views from about 18" away with each light; then poured the beans on Kleenex inside doing the same thing. The incan shows the actual color of the beans. Tree Hugger postage stamp sheet in background for reference.




​


----------



## Icebreak

Nice ones, there, LuxLuthor.

Though not quite as many as you have, my kitchen is lit by incans. My under cabinet lighting is from Home Depot and they look like Osrams or similar. I like to plate up some fairly fancy dishes and couldn't possibly tell when the fish or steaks or for sure, the veggies are just right unless I'm using incandescent lighting.

Plus, it just adds to the overall ambiance of the kitchen scene. There are a few people that like to watch me cook. Often it's planned out but occasionally it's unplanned and I just start putting things together with just a few basic rules and whatever happens to want to jump into the oven and or pans.

It causes these few special guests to enjoy the fare more, often allowing them to taste the ingredients before they are used. The aroma, the action and the visual effect tempts the senses. Gotta have incan for cooking.

Thanks again to you and everyone for their fantastic contributions to this thread.


----------



## Icebreak

How about a photo of some incans with an incandescent flashlight?



Icebreak said:


> I found these at Home Depot. 60W Phillips on the left 100W GE on the right.
> Lit by a PILA GL4 with lumens factory lamp and diffused by white coffee filter
> 
> Camera white balance set to white napkin so you can see the exact color of the tinting on the GE 100W. Is that for IRC?
> 
> They are so beautiful in rendering color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to much larger pic:
> Big Picture on photobucket


----------



## StarHalo

Icebreak said:


> How about a photo of some incans with an incandescent flashlight?



I've tried one of those Reveal halogens before, they're just as pretty as the incans, but without the frosting, you get some seriously stark shadows. Good for outdoor/garden lighting though.


----------



## Icebreak

I see. I didn't think these were Reveals. I've tried them before but mine had a standard horizontal filament with baby blue frosting. So I don't think I've seen the ones you are referring to that are Halogen AND frosted.

These are installed in cut glass fixtures and I do see the shadow effect especially in the patterns the fixtures throw out. The target image is sweeter than a household incandescent...well to my eyes anyway.


----------



## StarHalo

Yo dawg, I heard you like pixels..


Minka Kelly (Friday Night Lights, Parenthood)


----------



## Notsure Fire

Wow. You couldn't get closer to her face even if you were making out with her.


----------



## Icebreak

I wonder if that is a circular light surrounding the camera lens that creates the circle of light on her pupil. Cool, pixels, StarHalo.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I don't like such closeups that you can tell they are wearing too much makeup. You know of course that *Minka *(what a name) was just chosen as Esquire Magazines Sexiest Woman Alive. She definitely brought "it" to *Friday Night Lights*, although she was written out of last season, unfortunately.


----------



## Imon

Bring out the stereo microscope - I want to see more detail!

No, but seriously, this may be the best thread on CPF.


----------



## Icebreak

I agree, Imon. CPF has some of the most talented, friendly, intelligent and helpful people in my experiences with the inhabitants of our planet. Many of them have posted to or viewed this thread.

EDIT I just checked and the thread has 23,938 views. I had no idea. /EDIT


----------



## StarHalo

Kristen Stewart (Twilight, The Runaways), 10/18 movie premiere


----------



## StarHalo

Ha, the one recent picture I was hoping would still be here is the Kristen pic, lucky

In unlucky news, the hard drive that all these pictures [and the ones that aren't here now] were on has been destroyed, so everything from this point on, and the lower third of Minka's face, is gone baby gone..


----------



## Icebreak

Arrrrgh, Star. I tried the solutions for getting all the photos back and they just aren't cached anywhere I can find. I think we are missing about 3 pages. My last group was of a "Lantern Festival", a local event which was very cool. When I find the time I'll put them back up. But hey, at least we got Kristen's green/hazel eyes. Man, all that color...good job, kind sir. I've got a bunch of performing artists photos - no flash, just halogen stage lights - I might put up, yet I fear people may grow weary of my jazz musician shots. 

I'll try to get something a little different soon. Your contributions have amazed and enthralled. Thank you for sharing them.

- Jeffro


----------



## LuxLuthor

Speaking of Eva Green...


----------



## Icebreak

Oh, cool, LuxLuthor. I didn't know she was in a series. Gotta love our Incandescent Flashlight Queen.


----------



## Icebreak

Singer, Codey Belew, lit by incandescent stage lights.






Singer, Darria, lit by incandescent stage lights.






Capital building lit by incandescent Christmas lights.






Gazebo lit by incandescent outdoor lights.






Tent and people incandescently lit. Area lit by incandescent, airborne lantern.






Fairy lit by Pila with Lumens Factory lamp assembly.






Ice Sculpture backlit by incan. The sculpture optically lights the observers.


----------



## Potato42

This is a 270mm Watanabe Yanagi (hitachi white steel). The handle is a custom "Wa" style by a gentleman named Stefan. It is spalted autograph tree wood from hawaii. The light consists of a single 500w incandescent photo light bounced off the wall and ceiling. It is a very old light...






As the box and razor suggest, this is a Boker #301 red injun. The scales are custom cocobolo I believe. Some flavor of rosewood in any case. Lighting is much the same as in the knife picture above. Single 500w light bounced.






This lovely lady is a friend of mine. I'll admit that most of the lighting is actually bounce flash, though some of the incandescents in the room added to the glow. Of course her glorious skin radiates quite well on it's own...






And this angelic visage is that of my girlfriend. The lighting is a massive fireball 93 million miles away softened and filtered through a nearby window.


----------



## Icebreak

Oh, I like these, Potato42. The subjects are wonderful. In the first photo, the many tones in the wood are quite nice to see. In the second photo, though I like the subject, I noticed the colors of the box where brought out. In the third photo the subject certainly does glow. In the fourth photo the beauty of the subject is revealed especially in the colors of eyes, hair and skin tones. Nicely done, sir.


----------



## Potato42

Glad you like them. Here's another


----------



## Icebreak

Local non-pro singer owning the jazz-jam after a nod up to an open mic. Julie goes by Jules and the crowd loved her. Lit by incandescent stage lights. No Flash.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Can you see the Alien Zeno Moth moving inside...??? :sick2:


----------



## Icebreak

Very cool pic. Amber? Agate? Crystal? Very appealing to the eye. Thanks.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Salt lamp with Phillips 15w incandescent lamp...



Icebreak said:


> Very cool pic. Amber? Agate? Crystal? Very appealing to the eye. Thanks.


----------



## eebowler

Tamana bat cave. First cave I ever entered. The light was a 3C Mag ROP powered with some now dead, made in Taiwan, Emoli cells.

The ugly green at the left is my PT Apex headlamp moded with a Seoul LED and 17mm reflector.


----------



## wuyeah

No Pretty Ladies but i'll share some shots I photograph you guys might be interested.
I am a film guy, a incandescent guy...Ooops, DIGITAL watches~






















If you are interested in my photos you can view them here.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wuyeah/


----------



## StarHalo

_Something told me it was over
When I saw you and her talkin'
Something deep down in my soul said, 'Cry, girl'
When I saw you and that girl walkin' around_


Natalie Portman (Black Swan, Star Wars series)






Emma Watson (Harry Potter series)






Gemma Ward (model)






Keira Knightley (Pirates of the Caribbean series)






Taylor Swift (musician)






Carey Mulligan (Pride & Prejudice, An Education)


----------



## LuxLuthor

I bet those Harry Potter actors/actresses are very glad they got chosen for those parts. The world is their oyster, and it is stuffed with pearls.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I can't compete with StarHalo's artistry, so I'll just go back to the basics.


----------



## Imon

Back when I used to go to Texas A&M I would wander around at night with a camera in hand to take random pictures. I've since lost or deleted most of the pictures but I still have a few. 





Here's a pool with a nice colored light. This was a long exposure, and yes, there is a person in the pool.




Forgot what building this was ... a chemistry building I think.




OK so this is fluorescent lighting ... I like this picture anyways.


----------



## LuxLuthor

First two are stunning. Last one has that typical putrid fluorescent zombie appearance.


----------



## StarHalo

fixed


----------



## LuxLuthor

LOL! Ummmm.....yeah, that looks normal alright. Now we have typical putrid fluorescent zombie appearance viewed through rose colored glasses.


----------



## StarHalo

_The jig is up / the news is out / they've finally found me_
_The renegade / who had it made / retrieved for a boun-ty_
_Never more to go astray_
_This will be the end today..
_

Amanda Knox (student)






Amy Fisher (actress)






Debra Lafave (teacher)






Casey Anthony (student)






Lindsay Lohan (actress)


----------



## Monocrom

Oh! Dude . . . No comment. 

(Got anymore pics of Keira Knightley?)


----------



## StarHalo

It's a repeat


_I want a Sun-day / kind of love_
_A love to last / past / Saturday night_
_And I'd / like to know / it's more than love at first sight_
_And I want a Sunday kind of love_


Natalie Portman (Black Swan, Star Wars series)






Emma Watson (Harry Potter series)






Gemma Ward (model)






Keira Knightley (Pirates of the Caribbean series)






Taylor Swift (musician)






Carey Mulligan (Pride & Prejudice, An Education)


----------



## Fusion_m8

Brooklyn Lee, born 19.06.2011





07.07.07


----------



## StarHalo

Monocrom said:


> (Got anymore pics of Keira Knightley?)



Do now..


----------



## Monocrom

Fusion_m8 said:


> Brooklyn Lee, born 19.06.2011



Aww . . . So adorable.

P.S. - Thanks for the latest pic, S.H.


----------



## Freax

Here is a pic that I rather like, I am a HUGE UFO fanatic: (Incandescent globe)




And here are some Astrophotography long exposure time shots: (Taken with a Canon A480)










Its a shame that I can't show you guys some of my other artistic photography, I don't think it would be appropriate for this forum tho.


----------



## StarHalo

_You were the girl / that changed my world_
_You were the girl for me_
_You lit the fuse / I stand accused_
_You were the first for me_
_But you turned me out babe_

_You dropped a bomb on me / ba-by_
_You dropped a bomb on me

_

Emma Stone (The Help, The Amazing Spider-Man)






Winona Ryder (Girl, Interrupted)






Olivia Munn (The Daily Show)






Hayley Westenra (musician)






Mila Kunis (Black Swan, Family Guy)






Kari Byron (Mythbuster)


----------



## LuxLuthor

Karl Pilkington


----------



## StarHalo

Pixels and I know it


----------

